# Leapfest 30



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2012)

Congrats to the Van Doos for winning the event and well done to the Rhode Island National Guard for hosting the Leapfest  since 1982!!

http://www.strikehold.net/2012/08/08/leapfest-30/

The way the scoring works is that each individual jumper is timed on how long it takes them to reach the target (marked on the Drop Zone with blaze orange signal panels) from the moment they hit the ground. The tactic therefore is to maneuver your steerable, round-canopy such that you land as close to the target in the first place.

When all 60+ teams had made their team total of 12 jumps and all of the times were tallied up the results were:

1st Place: 3rd Battalion, Royal 22nd Regiment (“The Vandoos”) – Quebec, Canada 

2nd Place: Rigger Detachment, Defense Logistics Agency – New Cumberland, Pennsylvania 

3rd Place: US Army Advanced Airborne School – Fort Bragg, North Carolina

The individual with the best overall times was Captain Lance Jenson from the 404th Civil Affairs Battalion, New Jersey.


----------

